# US Citizen Relocating to Spain from NYC



## Avilove (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I am a US citizen with a family member in Spain, and I plan to visit long-term. I'm in the process of applying for a non-lucrative visa. Any chance there is someone in this forum who is also from New York City, and who went through the local consulate to secure a visa? I've had a hard time getting information and trying to secure an appointment. The documents have an expiration date, and my concern is I'll have to start the process over. 

I will likely work remote for a while. I may also take time off. My hope is to find long-term opportunities in Spain. Any advice appreciated.

Thanks,
Karin


----------



## Steve F (Dec 2, 2020)

Avilove said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a US citizen with a family member in Spain, and I plan to visit long-term. I'm in the process of applying for a non-lucrative visa. Any chance there is someone in this forum who is also from New York City, and who went through the local consulate to secure a visa? I've had a hard time getting information and trying to secure an appointment. The documents have an expiration date, and my concern is I'll have to start the process over.
> 
> ...


I moved here from NYC a year ago, just before Covid hit. I was able to go to the consulate website, secure an appointment pretty easily. What problems are you having?

Also, I'm not sure what you do for work, but you should not depend on the prospect of finding long term opportunities in Spain. Work is very scarce.

A new opportunity after 12/31: you can spend 6 months in Spain, 6 months in the UK with ordinary tourist visas by just going back and forth every three months.


----------



## Avilove (Nov 30, 2020)

Steve F said:


> I moved here from NYC a year ago, just before Covid hit. I was able to go to the consulate website, secure an appointment pretty easily. What problems are you having?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure what you do for work, but you should not depend on the prospect of finding long term opportunities in Spain. Work is very scarce.
> 
> A new opportunity after 12/31: you can spend 6 months in Spain, 6 months in the UK with ordinary tourist visas by just going back and forth every three months.


Thank you so much, Steve. This is helpful. 

Good to know about the 6 month option. Is travel still banned for US citizens? In any case, I'm hoping to spend at least a year out there. But the 6 months would certainly be easier if I could get on a plane in early 2021. 

With the consulate, the online system has been challenging to secure an appointment - there were multiple links points (FAQ, application form, and others - and some were either dead-end of required TimeTrade login. Inconsistent and confusing. I was finally able to logon today by finding yet another link portal through a general search, but was limited to the month of December and the next three days. 

I'm still waiting for the US Dept of State to return my background check with the Apostille. This delay may actually cause me to miss the 90-day windows in which documents are valid, so I may need to start over. 

I am hoping to work remotely with my current NY-based job. I'm in clinical research and there are several remote opportunities in Europe, which I eventually hope to secure if I can't continue my NY-based role.


----------



## Steve F (Dec 2, 2020)

It is not surprising that the appointments at the consulate are limited with Covid raging.

I assume there are still restrictions on entry into Spain. I would check the consulate's website.


----------



## Nn53470 (Dec 3, 2020)

Avilove said:


> Thank you so much, Steve. This is helpful.
> 
> Good to know about the 6 month option. Is travel still banned for US citizens? In any case, I'm hoping to spend at least a year out there. But the 6 months would certainly be easier if I could get on a plane in early 2021.
> 
> ...


From my recent experience, they are being a bit more lenient on issuance dates on papers because everything is so backed up. I just received my fbi background check apostilled today in Spain. It took them 6 weeks to apostille it... that is from the date that I sent the apostille service my emailed fbi background check. Another friends took about 7 weeks (this was about 3 months ago). We both went through Monument Visa. I am not sure if you used a service or went directly through to the center.

I agree with another response about keeping your USA job. I came here 4 years ago working remote and did not have any problems. I continue to pay tax in the states on the income. For awhile I also paid in spain when i opened a branch of the business here. Tax rates are much more favorable stateside.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Steve F said:


> I moved here from NYC a year ago, just before Covid hit. I was able to go to the consulate website, secure an appointment pretty easily. What problems are you having?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure what you do for work, but you should not depend on the prospect of finding long term opportunities in Spain. Work is very scarce.
> 
> A new opportunity after 12/31: you can spend 6 months in Spain, 6 months in the UK with ordinary tourist visas by just going back and forth every three months.


A non-lucrative visa doesn't permit any working - even if jobs were to be had.
Do you have an official link regarding the 6 month tourist option in Spain? It contradicts everything I've ever read.

Is this specifically for US citizens?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a note - there has been no discussion anywhere I know of about the EU dropping the travel restrictions for Americans entering the EU. (It's not just Spain.) Given the current Covid situation in the US I wouldn't hold my breath until well after the New Year has started and the infection rates and all in the US have come way down from where they now are. 









Travel during the coronavirus pandemic


Traveling in the time of coronavirus can be complicated. Check out the latest information about border restriction, contact-tracing apps, consular...




ec.europa.eu


----------



## Avilove (Nov 30, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> A non-lucrative visa doesn't permit any working - even if jobs were to be had.
> Do you have an official link regarding the 6 month tourist option in Spain? It contradicts everything I've ever read.
> 
> Is this specifically for US citizens?


Thanks for you comment. Yes, for US citizen. 

I understood the non-lucrative visa to not allow work for a Spain-based company, however remote work was possible. I've read some contradictions around this lately, but it seems remote was acceptable in the past and may still be depending on the consulate one applies through.


----------



## Avilove (Nov 30, 2020)

Bevdeforges said:


> Just a note - there has been no discussion anywhere I know of about the EU dropping the travel restrictions for Americans entering the EU. (It's not just Spain.) Given the current Covid situation in the US I wouldn't hold my breath until well after the New Year has started and the infection rates and all in the US have come way down from where they now are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nn53470 said:


> From my recent experience, they are being a bit more lenient on issuance dates on papers because everything is so backed up. I just received my fbi background check apostilled today in Spain. It took them 6 weeks to apostille it... that is from the date that I sent the apostille service my emailed fbi background check. Another friends took about 7 weeks (this was about 3 months ago). We both went through Monument Visa. I am not sure if you used a service or went directly through to the center.
> 
> I agree with another response about keeping your USA job. I came here 4 years ago working remote and did not have any problems. I continue to pay tax in the states on the income. For awhile I also paid in spain when i opened a branch of the business here. Tax rates are much more favorable stateside.


That's great to know, thank you.

Yes, ideally I can


Nn53470 said:


> From my recent experience, they are being a bit more lenient on issuance dates on papers because everything is so backed up. I just received my fbi background check apostilled today in Spain. It took them 6 weeks to apostille it... that is from the date that I sent the apostille service my emailed fbi background check. Another friends took about 7 weeks (this was about 3 months ago). We both went through Monument Visa. I am not sure if you used a service or went directly through to the center.
> 
> I agree with another response about keeping your USA job. I came here 4 years ago working remote and did not have any problems. I continue to pay tax in the states on the income. For awhile I also paid in spain when i opened a branch of the business here. Tax rates are much more favorable stateside.


That's great to know, thank you. You're also a US citizen? 

Yes, ideally I can keep my US-based job. If not, I'm hoping to secure something in clinical research in Europe eventually, also remote, but that will introduce a host of other visa issues, I imagine. My hope is to at least enjoy a year abroad and find options to extend my stay there and keep myself afloat.


----------



## Nn53470 (Dec 3, 2020)

Avilove said:


> Thanks for you comment. Yes, for US citizen.
> 
> I understood the non-lucrative visa to not allow work for a Spain-based company, however remote work was possible. I've read some contradictions around this lately, but it seems remote was acceptable in the past and may still be depending on the consulate one applies through.


If you can prove enough $ in a bank account for the non-lucrative visa, you technically don't even have to mention that you work. When I went through lawyers 4 years ago, they gave me the non-lucrative visa option and knew I was working remotely. They said this did not matter and legally that has not changed still. There is no additional clause stating that remote work is not allowed. If the remote work is through a US company, then it's not considered "work in Spain."


----------



## Avilove (Nov 30, 2020)

Nn53470 said:


> From my recent experience, they are being a bit more lenient on issuance dates on papers because everything is so backed up. I just received my fbi background check apostilled today in Spain. It took them 6 weeks to apostille it... that is from the date that I sent the apostille service my emailed fbi background check. Another friends took about 7 weeks (this was about 3 months ago). We both went through Monument Visa. I am not sure if you used a service or went directly through to the center.
> 
> I agree with another response about keeping your USA job. I came here 4 years ago working remote and did not have any problems. I continue to pay tax in the states on the income. For awhile I also paid in spain when i opened a branch of the business here. Tax rates are much more favorable stateside.


I haven't head of Monument Visa. I am looking into possibly working with Lexidy Law Boutique based in Barcelona. Heard of them? Reviews seem to be positive and the fee, although high, isn't too terrible. I'll checkout Monument...


----------



## Nn53470 (Dec 3, 2020)

Avilove said:


> That's great to know, thank you.
> 
> Yes, ideally I can
> 
> ...


I am a US citizen that moved to Spain four years ago legally through a transfer within my company... so I had to open up a branch of my business in Spain and then transfer myself. I did all of this while in Spain. The whole process for visa in hand took 6 months from my arrival. Dealing with the business aspect took an additional 3 or so months to get everything correctly placed into my name. I've since closed the Spanish business (January 2020) because tax-wise it just does not make sense. Unfortunately, Spain is not small business-friendly and it's just a hassle and expensive to deal with. I now have a visa through my partner - this was through comunitario familiar (just received my resolution for this). We had to live with each other for one year to apply for this but it also does not tie us together in any sort of legal way (we plan on getting married but we also are waiting for this 2021/2022). If you have any type of Hispanic descent, I'd highly recommend getting a second passport while you're in the US. It's much easier to do from there though is doable from here too if that is an option for you. I'm able to now apply for Spanish citizenship through my Mexican passport (requires two legal years living in Spain on a work visa). There is definitely always a legal way to stay, some options are simply pricier than others. Depending on your ultimate goal, hopefully this gave you a few more visa options to look at!


----------



## Nn53470 (Dec 3, 2020)

Avilove said:


> I haven't head of Monument Visa. I am looking into possibly working with Lexidy Law Boutique based in Barcelona. Heard of them? Reviews seem to be positive and the fee, although high, isn't too terrible. I'll checkout Monument...


I used Monument visa for my FBI Background check apostille not legal things here. I'd definitely use a lawyer based in Spain wherever you plan on going for legal issues here.


----------



## Steve F (Dec 2, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> A non-lucrative visa doesn't permit any working - even if jobs were to be had.
> Do you have an official link regarding the 6 month tourist option in Spain? It contradicts everything I've ever read.
> 
> Is this specifically for US citizens?


You cannot spend 6 consecutive months in Spain on a tourist visa. But you can spend 90 days within a 180 day period. So, you can do that twice per year. There is a calculator and a user's guide here:









Border crossing


Since no checks are carried out at the borders between Schengen Member States, EU countries have decided to join forces to improve security through efficient external border controls.




ec.europa.eu





So, a person could (theoretically) move back and forth between Spain and the UK every 90 days.


----------



## Steve F (Dec 2, 2020)

Avilove said:


> I haven't head of Monument Visa. I am looking into possibly working with Lexidy Law Boutique based in Barcelona. Heard of them? Reviews seem to be positive and the fee, although high, isn't too terrible. I'll checkout Monument...


Carbray helped me - they were good.






English Speaking Lawyers in Spain | Carbray International Law Firm


Carbray is a firm of English-speaking lawyers in Spain providing a full range of services to international clients. Contact us Now!




www.carbray.es


----------



## Steve F (Dec 2, 2020)

Nn53470 said:


> If you can prove enough $ in a bank account for the non-lucrative visa, you technically don't even have to mention that you work. When I went through lawyers 4 years ago, they gave me the non-lucrative visa option and knew I was working remotely. They said this did not matter and legally that has not changed still. There is no additional clause stating that remote work is not allowed. If the remote work is through a US company, then it's not considered "work in Spain."


There are conflicting messages about whether you can work with the non-lucrative visa. My lawyer in the USA told me that I could not work anywhere in the world and that I should indicate that I am retired on the non-lucrative visa application. It could be because she is based in CA. 

The LA Spanish consulate website is very clear (scroll to the bottom of the page):






Common Questions and Issues







www.exteriores.gob.es





It says: 

*IT IS ALLOWED, FOR A “NON-LUCRATIVE RESIDENCE VISA” HOLDER, TO WORK REMOTELY IN SPAIN?*
_ 
No, Non-Lucrative Visa holders cannot be involved in any type of professional or lucrative activities, even if these activities are going to be performed remotely._

It does seem, though, that people have had (and continue to have success) working remotely on a non-lucrative visa. It does seem somewhat logical that if you get paid from a USA company to a USA bank account, the Spanish authorities would not know the difference.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Avilove said:


> Thanks for you comment. Yes, for US citizen.
> 
> I understood the non-lucrative visa to not allow work for a Spain-based company, however remote work was possible. I've read some contradictions around this lately, but it seems remote was acceptable in the past and may still be depending on the consulate one applies through.


Yes, some Spanish Consulates have issued non-lucrative visas where the applicant works remotely. 

You mentioned long term opportunities in Spain though. A non-lucrative visa doesn't allow for that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Steve F said:


> You cannot spend 6 consecutive months in Spain on a tourist visa. But you can spend 90 days within a 180 day period. So, you can do that twice per year. There is a calculator and a user's guide here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do know that. It's already the case for all non-EU / Third Country citizens. Nothing new from next year. 

What I'm querying is the following 


Steve F said:


> A new opportunity after 12/31


----------



## Steve F (Dec 2, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> Yes I do know that. It's already the case for all non-EU / Third Country citizens. Nothing new from next year.
> 
> What I'm querying is the following


Sorry. I misspoke. You are correct. Nothing new.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Avilove said:


> Thanks for you comment. Yes, for US citizen.
> 
> I understood the non-lucrative visa to not allow work for a Spain-based company, however remote work was possible. I've read some contradictions around this lately, but it seems remote was acceptable in the past and may still be depending on the consulate one applies through.


I am from New York and moved to Spain 3 years ago. At the time I was able to email the consulate with questions. The email shown on the NY page is 
[email protected]
Maybe it’s just me but I’d want a definite answer about what kind of visa to apply for and whether i could enter the country right now. 

I used National Apostille Inc to get my FBI background check apostilled. I’ve used them twice and have found them reliable
FBI Background Check Apostille
I also used a service in the city to translate documents. If you are interested I’ll try to find the name. I believe it was in the Flatiron building


----------



## Avilove (Nov 30, 2020)

Ifn said:


> I am from New York and moved to Spain 3 years ago. At the time I was able to email the consulate with questions. The email shown on the NY page is
> [email protected]
> Maybe it’s just me but I’d want a definite answer about what kind of visa to apply for and whether i could enter the country right now.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I would appreciate the translator name if you wouldn't mind. I contacted two places, but have not heard back. 

I appreciate the advice about the visa. I checked with a Spain-based immigration law office and they confirmed I could travel now if I had the (non-lucrative) visa.

Good to know about National Apostille Inc. The US DOS is delayed because of covid. 

Everyone has been so great to respond. Very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Avilove said:


> Thanks for you comment. Yes, for US citizen.
> 
> I understood the non-lucrative visa to not allow work for a Spain-based company, however remote work was possible. I've read some contradictions around this lately, but it seems remote was acceptable in the past and may still be depending on the consulate one applies through.


All US Consulates disallow working remote now but the method of tracking it by the Spanish is apparently only from Americans admitting they are doing it. I wouldn’t recommend trying to fly under the radar though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Most people who need to work wouldn't qualify for a non lucrative visa without working. If they ask what you're currently doing having a job will also ring bells.

The two things mean that tracking people isn't that huge an issue.


----------



## JohnCW (Apr 6, 2021)

Nn53470 said:


> From my recent experience, they are being a bit more lenient on issuance dates on papers because everything is so backed up. I just received my fbi background check apostilled today in Spain. It took them 6 weeks to apostille it... that is from the date that I sent the apostille service my emailed fbi background check. Another friends took about 7 weeks (this was about 3 months ago). We both went through Monument Visa. I am not sure if you used a service or went directly through to the center.
> 
> I agree with another response about keeping your USA job. I came here 4 years ago working remote and did not have any problems. I continue to pay tax in the states on the income. For awhile I also paid in spain when i opened a branch of the business here. Tax rates are much more favorable stateside.


Hi Nn53470,

I‘m planning to apply for non lucrative visa. Could you please share the process of obtaining apostilled FBI background check while staying in Spain? Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JohnCW said:


> Hi Nn53470,
> 
> I‘m planning to apply for non lucrative visa. Could you please share the process of obtaining apostilled FBI background check while staying in Spain? Thank you.


A non-lucrative visa can only be applied for from your country of usual residence. 

You cannot apply from Spain.


----------



## JohnCW (Apr 6, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> A non-lucrative visa can only be applied for from your country of usual residence.
> 
> You cannot apply from Spain.


Yes, I will return to the US and book an appointment at the NY Consulate for an interview. However, I'd love the get all the documents ready before flying back. It is not easy to travel back and forth during COVID. If it is possible, I want to get my FBI background check done while I am in Spain. Thanks.


----------



## Steve F (Dec 2, 2020)

JohnCW said:


> Yes, I will return to the US and book an appointment at the NY Consulate for an interview. However, I'd love the get all the documents ready before flying back. It is not easy to travel back and forth during COVID. If it is possible, I want to get my FBI background check done while I am in Spain. Thanks.


Check out this link with info on FBI fingerprints and background check:






U.S. Criminal Records


Please note: The Department of State assumes no responsibility or liability for the professional ability or reputation of, or the quality of services




es.usembassy.gov


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JohnCW said:


> Yes, I will return to the US and book an appointment at the NY Consulate for an interview. However, I'd love the get all the documents ready before flying back. It is not easy to travel back and forth during COVID. If it is possible, I want to get my FBI background check done while I am in Spain. Thanks.


I'm curious. 

How long have you been in Spain? Iirc visitors from the US haven't been able to enter for maybe a year, unless they have a visa in place.


----------



## JohnCW (Apr 6, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> How long have you been in Spain? Iirc visitors from the US haven't been able to enter for maybe a year, unless they have a visa in place.


3 months, I have a language school student visa.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

JohnCW said:


> Hi Nn53470,
> 
> I‘m planning to apply for non lucrative visa. Could you please share the process of obtaining apostilled FBI background check while staying in Spain? Thank you.


I know there are channellers whose job it is to do this for you. Unfortunately I don't have personal experience with this so I can't recommend one. Maybe you could find one by googling it?

I've also read that because of Covid it's taking approximately 3 months to get FBI background check done. So a lot of people are getting a state backround check instead, because it's much quicker. (There are also channellers for that....google.) Apparently most consulates are accepting that because they are aware of the delay with FBI backround checks. You'd have to get in touch with the consulate you'll be using to see if they'll accept the state backround check.


----------



## Avilove (Nov 30, 2020)

JohnCW said:


> Hi Nn53470,
> 
> I‘m planning to apply for non lucrative visa. Could you please share the process of obtaining apostilled FBI background check while staying in Spain? Thank you.


Hi John, it looks like you've already received some helpful information here. I'm happy to share my experience as well. You can obtain the FBI background check online, quickly and easily. I went to the post office to get fingerprinted (at Rockefeller Center), which was also relatively quick to schedule. To echo one of the other responses, it has taken significant time to get the apostille from the federal government. There is no way around it. It's needed for official purposes as part of certifying the background check. Since the window for completing documents for the visa is 90 days, you can request in the letter that they expedite. I actually called the federal office and they expedited for me, give the special circumstances. With persistence, you can get this done. Good luck.


----------



## Nn53470 (Dec 3, 2020)

JohnCW said:


> Hi Nn53470,
> 
> I‘m planning to apply for non lucrative visa. Could you please share the process of obtaining apostilled FBI background check while staying in Spain? Thank you.


I used a channeler both times that I needed to get mine done... they are taking WAY longer since covid. It usually took 3 weeks to order + apostille but this last time took 6 months+ to get mine + apostilled. I'm not sure if the office in DC is open now for people to physically go in.

List of Approved Channelers | Federal Bureau of Investigation - there's a list of channelers. If I recall correctly, I used FBI Channeler Apostille – Apostille Services. That was to get the background check ordered... then I emailed it to someone else to get it apostilled. Same company can recommend a channeler for that.


----------

